
Own your data on the web – the 3 startups that are working on this - adelHBN
This weekend I read in the WSJ that three startups are working on ways to empower consumers to own their data on the web.  I found this pretty remarkable and decided to share it here.
1. Inrupt: developing a protocol called Solid that is founded on POD (personal online data).  Your photos and other information can be shared and seen on a site of your choice, but will not be stored on that site&#x27;s servers.  
2. Blockstack: working with blockchain, this startup is developing an overarching platform that would exist only as software on users&#x27; devices, and information produced by users would only remain on their devices. 
3. Elixxir: disassembling all the data underneath your data, such as a text message, so that only your message is communicated, not all the personal information that comes along with it.  The aim of this technology is to prevent data-collection by big web companies.<p>FYI: this is the link to the WSJ article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.wsj.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;tech-giants-have-hijacked-the-web-its-time-for-a-reboot-11572062420?mod=searchresults&amp;page=1&amp;pos=1
======
detaro
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21362878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21362878)

------
insomniacity
FWIW, Inrupt/SOLID is Tim Berners-Lee's project - so some pedigree there.

Elixxir is also blockchain, with an ICO.

